# A banded garden spider



## txphotog (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot about the sunflower photo too.


----------



## wescobts (Nov 20, 2009)

Man I hate spiders !! gives me the williesale: otherwise nice shots


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 21, 2009)

Great capture of the spider's web. Creepy spider!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful lighting, detail, color, and composition on both.

Many will probably disagree with me here, but I like the way you chopped the edges of the flower off. It keeps the eye from looking past it.


----------



## T-town photographer (Nov 21, 2009)

Great shots.  

Michael


----------



## KongKurs (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice shots, I like the bit of back-lighting of the spider..


----------



## silent_MaHq (Dec 7, 2009)

It looks that you had a best shot in this picture.  I like the spider but I don't like if they have a spider to my garden.  Go back in the picture,  the layout and the print output of the images were good. The combination was original  according  to the true color of the images.





________________________


----------



## dak1b (Jan 9, 2010)

i love the spiders shot! +1


----------

